# 3 Championships?



## royalwithcheese (Jul 16, 2002)

I just want to ask you laker fans how you guys feel when the lakers won their third championship. Because i think everybody knows it should of been the kings in the finals. The kings got screwed on that one game when that one **no masked cursing, thanks** hit the 3 when the second quarter was about to end and that player released the ball when the first half was over but the damn refs didnt see the time. Then when the 4th quarter was ending robert horry hit the three in time to win it . But if those damn refs opend their eyes and see the first 3 was no good the kings would of won that game. then win the series.

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Everyone Knows the Lakers get all the calls in the NBA and Duke gets all the calls in the NCAA. There is nothing we can do my friend.:no: :upset:


----------



## royalwithcheese (Jul 16, 2002)

ya i guess your right. **no masked cursing cursing, thanks**


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Why dont we talk about game 5.The lakers are up by one webber loses the ball out of bounds and he gets it back(the refs missed that).Then while kobe takes the last shot to try to win the game bobby jackson rips his jersey out of his shorts(but no call).If the lakers won that game they would of put the kings away in 6.


Its so over.Move on to next season.The kings lost they should stop whining and so should their fans.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *beautifulkobe *
> Why dont we talk about game 5.The lakers are up by one webber loses the ball out of bounds and he gets it back(the refs missed that).Then while kobe takes the last shot to try to win the game bobby jackson rips his jersey out of his shorts(but no call).If the lakers won that game they would of put the kings away in 6.
> 
> 
> Its so over.Move on to next season.The kings lost they should stop whining and so should their fans.


Never mind the 1 billion offensive fouls and 3 second violations on Shaq.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fordy do you need a lttle cheese to go with that whine ,Kings blew it just like the Blazers blew it a few years back you have to take advantage of opportunites, They have the Lakers attention now, will be much easier to beat Kings next year but we're the Kings now but when replying don't flop like like the billion times Shaq tripped over Divac's jelly fish like body, It's done, over see you next year, seriously Beautiful Kobe makes a good point we could go blow for blow in the what if category what if Kobe hadn't got sick ,no one complained like the Kings did after game 6 in game 5 when Shaq fouled out and guess you forgot about that ,because if Shaq doesn't foul out Lakers win game 5 but its neither here nor there because we're on the threshold of no.4,Quatro, the number after 3, the number before 5 ,the 4th number in from zero, 3_5 that middle number right there ,just kidding man peace,


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> 
> 
> Never mind the 1 billion offensive fouls and 3 second violations on Shaq.


Yeah, and never mind that Webber clearly hit the ball out of bounds and Bibby made the game-winning shot off of the inbound. Even though Chris Webber gave Derek Fisher a cheapshot. Then on the last play Jackson fouled Kobe, but the refs played stupid, and didn't call anything. 

Stop whining!!! Everybody knows that the refs were biased against the Lakers in Game 5. We don't want to here anti-Laker fans crying and moaning because the "Kings should've won the Championship." Wah, Wah, Wah! Be quiet! Find a new topic. Good God! You'd think that this is all some people think about.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

To RoyalWithcheese - Whatever **edited** that means???

Hey ** edited, no need for name calling ** 
IT FEELS TO DAMN GOOD TO WIN THE 3-PEAT!!!
Too bad you'll never feel this way in your life.
And all you can do is cry, cry, cry - I just love it!!!
It must be very painful for you......Good!!!

Get used to it ** edited, no need for name calling ** 
You're still crying about the BIG LOSS???
Damn...if that's the case you need some serious help!!!
you sound like Rick Adelman....maybe this is you??
or maybe both of you should work for the TISSUE CO.
I'll bet you've seen enough of that....hehehe!!!

The truth only hurts does'nt it...
The Kings BLEW IT....straight froze up and choked when it counted. By the way has anybody seen CWEBB??? Heard he was still hiding out?

"Don't forget to teach your children of today"
"There's a NEW capitol in California & it's LA"
-Shaq-


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Fellow Posters:* 

Please try and keep this civil. No need to make it personal. I'm not picking on any one indivdual, but we've seen this thread subject before and it usually ends up getting locked. Thanks for your cooperation.

Peace.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*naesdi is correct, we do allow a little bit of talking smack on the message board that's why this thread stays open till now but let's keep the conversations respectful here - thanks - Community Moderator - John*


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Stern just wanted it to go to 7 games(that's why no fouls called on Kings in Game 5). But after that, he left the refs be biased towards the Lakers in Game 7.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *jazzy1 *
> Fordy do you need a lttle cheese to go with that whine ,Kings blew it just like the Blazers blew it a few years back you have to take advantage of opportunites, They have the Lakers attention now, will be much easier to beat Kings next year but we're the Kings now but when replying don't flop like like the billion times Shaq tripped over Divac's jelly fish like body, It's done, over see you next year, seriously Beautiful Kobe makes a good point we could go blow for blow in the what if category what if Kobe hadn't got sick ,no one complained like the Kings did after game 6 in game 5 when Shaq fouled out and guess you forgot about that ,because if Shaq doesn't foul out Lakers win game 5 but its neither here nor there because we're on the threshold of no.4,Quatro, the number after 3, the number before 5 ,the 4th number in from zero, 3_5 that middle number right there ,just kidding man peace,


I thought u were a Wizards fan Jazzy?


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

All the comments Kings fan made about the lakers to me because they are jelous. The Kings will never win as long as the Lakers are around.Period. Cry all you want Kings fan but in your house, not in this forum, it just make you look ridiculous.


----------



## royalwithcheese (Jul 16, 2002)

IT FEELS TO DAMN GOOD TO WIN THE 3-PEAT!!!
Too bad you'll never feel this way in your life.
And all you can do is cry, cry, cry - I just love it!!!
It must be very painful for you......Good!!!


Actually i do know how it feels to win a 3-peat . Actually i had the pleasure of having my favorite team of all time (Bulls)winning two three peats.

Yes i does feel damn good and it also felft good when the bulls swept the lakers last season. Ya you laker fans might say it was the regular season and it wasnt a big deal. But it was to us bulls fans so back off.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

You know what? Everyone just needs to MOVE ON!! We've debated the calls enough. I think you all just need to move on to next season...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Actually i do know how it feels to win a 3-peat . Actually i had the pleasure of having my favorite team of all time (Bulls)winning two three peats.


Way to hang in there with the team. Not all of us Laker fans just got on this current bandwagon, some of us have been around for awhile. We remember getting beat. We remember not making the playoffs. We know what you're going through. But don't forget, MJ got away with alot of the same stuff you're complaining about here. Bryon Russell's name will always be synonymous with MJ's famous last shot/offensive foul that wasn't called. We all had to face the facts and the facts were the Bulls were baddest team of the 90's. No hatin, just respect.

Doesn't it piss you off that the 2 jerry's broke up that team? Man, I honestly feel that if MJ had not have gone AWOL those years, the Bulls would have won 8 in row. And if the 2 Jerry's had just shut up and let MJ, PJ, Pippen and the gang stay together... they had a good shot at breaking the Celtic's record. I know if Dr. Buss does some dumb thing like that, I'd have a hard time showing them any love. You're a true fan.


----------



## royalwithcheese (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *naesdj *
> 
> 
> Way to hang in there with the team. Not all of us Laker fans just got on this current bandwagon, some of us have been around for awhile. We remember getting beat. We remember not making the playoffs. We know what you're going through. But don't forget, MJ got away with alot of the same stuff you're complaining about here. Bryon Russell's name will always be synonymous with MJ's famous last shot/offensive foul that wasn't called. We all had to face the facts and the facts were the Bulls were baddest team of the 90's. No hatin, just respect.
> ...


Thanks , i grew up watching the bulls and when i die i will still be a bulls fan.
It would of been sweet if the bulls would of won 8 in a row but if my father got murderd like mjs i would of taken a break too.
And about Krause, ya it pisses me off. I think they could of kept the same team atleast one more year. But i guess i heard that krause wanted his fishing buddy tim floyed to coach the bulls and trade scottie for a couple of scrubs, and trade all star PF Elton Brand for a high Schooler, and treat his players like trash, and the list can go on .But i think this year will be a break out year for the bulls ,i hope.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *royalwithcheese *
> 
> 
> Thanks , i grew up watching the bulls and when i die i will still be a bulls fan.
> ...


Not this year. Maybe in two years though:yes: .


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well Fordy if you'll check the favorite team thread in the NBA section you'll see I listed the Lakers and Wiz as my favorites just to clarify things but I have Mozarella for all that whine, just kidding man Kings were competitve and took the Lakers to the Wire I just feel like the Kings are sore losers just give the Lakers credit and try again next year this what if game is getting tiresome.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

royalwithcheese!! :laugh:  :laugh:  What a great name, and let's not forget your avatar! 

I love it. Keep on shining, bud!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Royalwithcheese - Yeah the Bulls have improved, but it's gonna be same story & same results, TRY AGAIN, and don't come in on the Lakeshow with that same old CRYING & WHINING story again

"I'm Shaq and your Jay Williams driving in the lane"
"GET THAT WEAK STUFF OUTTA HERE"
    :grinning:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *naesdj *
> Doesn't it piss you off that the 2 jerry's broke up that team? Man, I honestly feel that if MJ had not have gone AWOL those years, the Bulls would have won 8 in row. And if the 2 Jerry's had just shut up and let MJ, PJ, Pippen and the gang stay together... they had a good shot at breaking the Celtic's record. I know if Dr. Buss does some dumb thing like that, I'd have a hard time showing them any love. You're a true fan.


You don't know the situation. Phil wanted Krause's job and you can't fault Krause for saying no. Would you give up your job? Didn't think so...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Gee, will this subject ever die?

Is Kings fan going to take this thing to the grave with them? The refereeing was lousy, I'm sure all will agree, but there was no grand plan or scheme here...game 5 was a gift to the Kings, game 6 was a gift to the Lakers.

However, a lot of people are forgetting how much Kings fan cried about the refereeing after game 1, in which the Lakers dominated. Why? Because Kings fan is a natural crybaby, just like Blazer fan, Sonic fan, and Jazz fan.

I have been watching this game for 35 freakin' years people, and I still haven't seen so much crying as comes out of the Northwest. Sacto and Salt Lake have picked up the rally cry, however.

Why is this, do you ask? Simple enough reason...those fans STILL don't understand the game, and apparently never will. If Sonic fan hasn't gotten it in 35 years, Blazer fan hasn't gotten it in 32 years, Jazz fan hasn't gotten it in 20 years, and Sacto fan hasn't gotten it in 17 years, it isn't going to happen, friends.

Laker fan started understanding the game in the '60s, and are among the most knowledgeable fans in the league. Perhaps only Knick fan is more knowledgeable, but east coast fan generally gets the game. In general, west coast fan still has to catch up.

I've rambled on long enough. Good night now.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*LAKERS#1......GET USED TO IT and REMEMBER*

Like I said.....
To all of you Laker Haterz!!!
" DON'T COME IN HERE WITH THAT WEAK STUFF"

A suggestion to the "deeply wounded haterz "
why don't all of you get together and wipe off each others tears and take turns leaning on each others shoulders...

Ya know!!! 
" LEAN ON ME, IF YOU'RE NOT STRONG & I'll be your friend" (not)


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> You don't know the situation. Phil wanted Krause's job and you can't fault Krause for saying no. Would you give up your job? Didn't think so...


Sorry KC, but now you're not only speculating what Krause was doing, you're also speculating what *I* would do. Neither you nor me *know* the situation. 

So for the record, to respond to your assumption on what I would do: 
If I was Krause, would I give PJ a position, any position he wanted? *YES!* Krause wouldn't have give up a job, just make room for one more chief. He's a millionaire. He can afford to keep his nose out of things and let PJ continue with a dyansty. I felt the loyal Bulls fans deserved better. Believe me, as a fan of the Lakers, I'm glad he didn't. The rest of the NBA is thankful as well.

In reference to your "Didn't think so... " comment, please refrain from assuming anything from me and my thoughts. I don't post that often, usually because it's either already been said by someone else, or it's some drivel that just needs to be ignored. When I post, I usually leave no room for assumptions or speculation.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, if you would give up your job so that someone else would be happy, more power to you. I think it would be insane for Krause to do that. Anyways, it wasn't even Krause's decision, so if you are going to blame anyone in the Bulls organization (which is an ignorant thing to do) it should be Reinsdorf. The fact is that Phil didn't want to be just a coach anymore. Why? Why couldn't he just coach a few more championship team? Well, that is a qusetion that will go unanswered. If he really wanted to make it work, he could've stayed as a head coach, just like he is on the Lakers right now. He chose not to do that. Again, don't blame the Jerry's for Phil's decision.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

naesdj,
Good point and well said!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Once again KC, you're confusing the facts of what went down with theories and ideas. You heard it one way, I heard it another. You say "don't blame the Jerry's for Phil's decision," and I say don't blame Phil for the Jerrys' decision. You're right about one thing though, it "is a qusetion (sic) that will go unanswered." How about we leave it at that?  

Peace.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Confusing the facts? Ok, if you want to believe Phil was the victim then that is on you. You are ignoring the obvious facts that are in front of you though. If Phil can coach the Lakers and be "just a coach" then why couldn't he do it in Chicago? He made a decision that he was gonna walk away. He started a chain reaction and he ruined the dynasty. L8R.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If it wasn't for Phil, Chicago would have no rings:yes: .

Well, they might have one, considering that MJ was on the team . But notice that the Bulls didn't start winning rings until Phil came.

Don't say, "Oh, that's because MJ wasn't in his prime yet." He was in his prime, he just wasn't well coached. PJ was the last piece of the puzzle that they needed. 

How can you say something bad about the reason that Bulls won all of those championships?

The Lakers wouldn't have won ANY championships if it weren't for Phil. He's the greatest coach of all-time.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

KC if I will and I may be wrong but it appears that you're implying that Phil didn't want to coach a non championship winning team and Guess what you're right, Phil has stated on several occasions that he's not interested in coaching a rebuilding team ,he says he can coach a good team over the top alot of people Red Auerbach included criticize Phil for front running but Phil doesn't deny this claim Phil admits to not wanting that sort of challenge, but that doesn't deter from Phil's greatness as a coach .


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *jazzy1 *
> KC if I will and I may be wrong but it appears that you're implying that Phil didn't want to coach a non championship winning team and Guess what you're right, Phil has stated on several occasions that he's not interested in coaching a rebuilding team ,he says he can coach a good team over the top alot of people Red Auerbach included criticize Phil for front running but Phil doesn't deny this claim Phil admits to not wanting that sort of challenge, but that doesn't deter from Phil's greatness as a coach .


No, what I said has nothing to do with him coaching a rebuilding team. If he would have stayed then Jordan/Pippen and company would have won a couple more championships. He wouldn't have to coach a lottery team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who here can blame Phil Jackson for not wanting to rebuild with Jerry Krause? Considering the Bulls have only won 67 games in 4 seasons it looks like he made a wise move.

Too bad Krause isn't a good enough GM to rebuild like Jerry West. The Lakers only missed the playoffs one time between Showtime and the current dynasty. And they won 33 games that year. Almost half the Bulls win total of the past 4 seasons.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> Who here can blame Phil Jackson for not wanting to rebuild with Jerry Krause? Considering the Bulls have only won 67 games in 4 seasons it looks like he made a wise move.
> 
> Too bad Krause isn't a good enough GM to rebuild like Jerry West. The Lakers only missed the playoffs one time between Showtime and the current dynasty. And they won 33 games that year. Almost half the Bulls win total of the past 4 seasons.


LOL, no one asked him to rebuild with Krause. If he would have stayed, Jordan and Pippen would fall in line and they would win more championships. Who said anything about staying for the rebuilding?


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron *
> Why? Because Kings fan is a natural crybaby, just like Blazer fan, Sonic fan, and Jazz fan.
> 
> Laker fan started understanding the game in the '60s, and are among the most knowledgeable fans in the league. Perhaps only Knick fan is more knowledgeable, but east coast fan generally gets the game. In general, west coast fan still has to catch up.



WOW. In one swift statement, you’ve managed to stereotype fans of Sonics, Kings, Blazers, and Jazz. This is indeed not an easy feat. I agree, only a man who has been watching 35 yrs of hoops can be that deep. Y'all.

And yes your knowledge of the game is shamelessly apparent. Comments like “Laker fan started understanding the game in the '60s, and are among the most knowledgeable fans in the league. Perhaps only Knick fan is more knowledgeable..” is truly mesmerizing. I guess that’s why Knick fans always say things that make so much sense, such as “kill Layden.” 

If it takes you 35 yrs of watching basketball to come up with this, I cannot possibly imagine what you were saying 10 or even 20 yrs ago (and I don’t want to). And I can only speculate what you were inhaling during those 35 yrs of b-ball watching (no, I don’t mean the LA smog).

So Yes, bravo to you Ron. Way to show the great reasoning of Lakers fans! 

Question: if Lakers fans started to understand the game in the 60’s, what about those LA fans who weren’t around during the 60’s?? Those who missed out on that great awakening in LA, what happened to them?? Are they… are they lost souls who flow around LA looking for the ancient enlightenment from the flower era? The same people who wonder Sunset Blvd past midnight looking for change and going through the trash? Stupid me, I threw pennies at them; while all that time they just want some basketball tips.


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> If it wasn't for Phil, Chicago would have no rings:yes: .
> 
> Well, they might have one, considering that MJ was on the team . But notice that the Bulls didn't start winning rings until Phil came.


Way to contradict yourself in successive sentences. Good work, X-Factor, as always.

I used to think that Phil was great too. Then MJ went to play baseball and the Bull didn’t win squad. Nada. Nill. Ousted in the playoffs… with PHIL STILL ONBOARD??!!

What happened?? Weren’t Phil Jackson the reason the Bulls even had a ring at all?

Then MJ came back the Bull were back on their winning ways.

Huh. Go figure.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bebop *
> 
> 
> Way to contradict yourself in successive sentences. Good work, X-Factor, as always.
> ...


So considering that Adelman and 24 of the current NBA head coaches have never won "squad" does that make them poor coaches as well?


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> 
> 
> So considering that Adelman and 24 of the current NBA head coaches have never won "squad" does that make them poor coaches as well?


*Poof, respect posters, moderators and etc. - Community Moderator - John*

I'm not going to let you drag me into a totally different subject. If you want to talk about coaches who didn't win championships, fine. Start a new thread.

X-Factor and I are having some "meaningful" discussion on Phil, MJ, and the Bulls. And on who's more important to the Bulls' dynasty -- MJ or Phil.

I said it was MJ. Phil just tagged along for the ride. Hence, Phil won NILL when MJ decided to don a baseball uniform.

Now, if you want to add to this. If you want to contradicts me. Please, be my guest. 

But if you want to put words in my mouth, and take this thread to a totally new path. Sorry pal, you’re on your own.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I really don't think you can factor out either guys contributions to the other listen when Jordan was playing baseball the bulls won like 55 games and pushed the Knicks to the limit without MJ hell they almost lost to the Knicks with MJ, so that answers both Questions yes Phil coached them to a great season and yes they couldn't get over the hump without MJ,remember Mike never won anything without Phil either and he darn sure tried for many seasons,so that proves Phil's affect, Phils a great coach ,Mike's a great player.


----------

